# Inexpensive menu ideas



## amber (Dec 3, 2004)

I am on a tight budget this week for grocery shopping.  Does anyone have any ideas on what I can make that is inexpensive but still healthy?  I am definately making a vegetarian chili this week, but we do eat chicken, and pork, fish, and pasta.  However fish is out of my budget this week.  Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 3, 2004)

How about breakfast for dinner.  Omletes, toast, some fried potatoes.  That's all pretty economical.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

Dried beans or peas of all kinds make excellent soups.  Rice is also a bargain.


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 3, 2004)

Using mudbug's examples you could make a beans and rice dish with chicken. Just my two cents. I'm a huge sucker for beans and rice!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 3, 2004)

Dried beans, like pintos, cooked in the crockpot with an onion & whatever spices you like & if you can fit it in your budget, a ham hock or other cheap slice of ham or even some thin pork chops, you don't have to have the meat if it dosen't fit in the budget,  is a great cheap meal served with cornbread or even saltines. We have this a good bit when $ is running low.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 3, 2004)

For real mudbug.  Cheap and delicious.  

Red bean and rice;    Black beans and cornbread;   Butter beans  sliced tomatoes and corn on the cob -- Foods of the gods!


----------



## crewsk (Dec 3, 2004)

Blackeyed peas over rice with hot buttered cornbread is one of my weaknesses!! I think I know what's for dinner now!!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

amber, you will not be eating cheap - you will be eating GOOOOOD!!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2004)

if you want a cheap fish dish, try linguini with white clam sauce. a box of sketti, 2 cans of clams, 1/4 stick of butter, olive oil, half of a head of garlic, a cup of diced onion, and grated parmesan cheese is all you need. it's filling, and inexpensive.


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 3, 2004)

There should be some ideas for you under the misc section titles "meal challenge".


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 3, 2004)

I have been recently spending about $5 a night for dinner for 2.  Here are some ideas I came up with.

One week I was able to get some rice a roni on sale, 3 for $3.  Bought a stew chicken and some vegetables.  You can cook the rice and mix in the ingredients that you like the best.  The chicken should be enough for at least 2 dishes.  Add a ton of veggies and you have a bundle of food.

Bought tuna on sale for $1.  Made tuna salad and put it on a hogie roll.  If you have a little extra salad serve it with that.

This batch of soup will feed you for the whole week.  It has a lot of flavor and is good for a chilly night.  Price wise it does help if you alredy have some of the spices.

Vegetable soup

3 quarts water
soup meat (any amount), uncooked- I usually do 2 packages because I like meat
2 packages (1 box) lipton onion soup mix-original

1 pound (14.5oz) can tomato sauce
1 pound (14.5oz) can tomatoes, cut up- I like the petite diced 
1 1/2 t. marjoram
1 1/2 t. basil
1 1/2 t. pepper
1 t. garlic powder
1 T. Salt
2 bay leaves
1 1/2 t. parsley flakes

2 bags frozen vegetables.  Your favorite kind.  I like the one with beans, carrots, corn and then I fresh chopped potatoes.

Boil meat in water and onion soup mix for 25-30 minutes

Add next 9 ingredients and cook on simmer for 15 minutes

Add frozen vegetables and let cook covered for 2-2 1/2 hours

Serve plain, sprinkled with parmesan, or my favorite with a slice of american cheese.  Enjoy


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2004)

Amber - I don't know if you do this but I like to occasionally put chopped up zucchini in my chili - it adds a nice texture to the chili and you get your veggies in! lol

Take some kind of chicken and bake in oven or however you like.  If your family likes brown rice make some of that and caramelize an onion to add to it once cooked.  I also like to add a chopped up red pepper but that may be out of budget - those things can be expensive.  You can add some peas to the rice, the caramelized onions, chop the chicken in it and add a few scallions (check to see if you have soya sauce and make a fried rice or just the flavors mentioned with some salt and pepper are wonderful).


----------



## luvs (Dec 3, 2004)

instead of steaks, chicken breasts, etc, make a lemon pepper chicken pasta and a veggie-beef soup or steak dinner salads. maybe something with breans, too.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 3, 2004)

If you eat pork you probably eat beef..there is always a meatloaf..good for dinner and leftover sandwiches..I make mine w/ground chuck..cheap and full of flavor.
Pasta dishes also go a long way..the list is endless, toss a salad and your good to go.
Tuna caserole..never had one..but I know lots iof people like them.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Dec 3, 2004)

Thai food is usually quite healthy. But I cant think of a dish.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 3, 2004)

Easy chicken curry:

Brown chicken pieces - salt
Brown chopped onion and carrots - salt

Add back chicken to skillet.  Add about 6 cups of water and 2-3 TBS of curry powder.  Adjust salt and add pepper.  Let cook for approximately 30 minutes covered or until done.

Serve over rice.


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 3, 2004)

Amber, if you have a honeybaked ham shop or similar one, buy one of their ham bones.  I did last week and I had two meals of ham and lima bean soup, two meals of split pea soup, three breakfasts with the ham, and four days of sandwiches.  The bone cost $4.99, no tax here in Oregon.  It is the greatest.  Good luck.  ALSO, my mom used to make something she called Eggs Ala Goldenrod, know not from where it came.  However, she would hardboil how ever many eggs she would need and when cool to the touch, would peal and separate yolk and white.  She made a white sauce and added the whites coarsly chopped, onions, garlic, and cheese.  She served this over either toast that was sliced into little squares or rice (my favorite was the toast squares) and then ran the hard boiled yolks through a sive to shred and spread over the egg white mixture and top with chopped parsley.  It was very good.  I did not know it was an economical dish, cause I really loved it.  Add a salad or green vegetable and it is good and very filling.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 4, 2004)

Some months ago I did a line on how to do the very best baked beans...

6 slices bacon, cut into 3-4 pieces, fried lightly...

Add 1/2 and onion, cubed...

1-3 tspns chopped or minced garlic

Saute, stirring until blanched...

Add your beans, hopefully the "campfire" kind that include red kidney beans!,  stirring carefully...

Add (optional) a half stalk of finely sliced celery, sweet or hot peppers to taste, a good dollop of hot mustard, a quarter to half cup of ketchup and/or BBQ sauce, a quarter cup of maple syrup or brown sugar, and between a quarter and a half cup of (TRUST ME!) applesauce, or equivalent fruit compote...

Mix thoroughly over low heat until done, a dash of cayenne, mixed through, served with buttered toast...a meal made of dribs and drabs that are likely present in any kitchen, but fit for Kings!  

And healthy, too!

Lifter


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 4, 2004)

Lifter - while reading your post I was screaming "where's the applesauce"??  But, you finally go to it.  I can't explain the taste but it is definitely a great one!!!  And it adds a different texture too (I think anyway) - all I know is that it was great!!!!!

I even left off the bacon the first time - a couple cans of Bush's - one the home style and the other the onion - then added mustard, BBQ sauce, brown sugar, applesauce - it was great!!!  But I'm sure if you just added the applesauce and nothing else it would be good.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 4, 2004)

Sorry for "holding out on you", KitchenElf....but nobody believes it until they try it....in a pinch, just about any fruit "compote" that is comparable to applesauce will work, too...

I was trying to help the member find "stuff" in her kitchen that would work together, without going to the store, until the payday came, and they bought groceries...

Otherwise, my original recipe gets a bit "demanding" on components....

Personally, I think that maple syrup gets it done far better than brown sugar...but as I've said elsewhere, its where "your" electrolytes are at that minute where you eat stuff...

I could laugh out loud at this whole exchange, if I was about 30 years younger..."WHERE's THE APPLESAUCE!!!???", indeed...and I don't even know if you were TRYING to be funny!

Anyways, its pretty good meal, without a lot of costs, beyond whats already in the pantry or fridge...

Lifter


----------



## Catseye (Dec 4, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> Red bean and rice;    Black beans and cornbread;   Butter beans  sliced tomatoes and corn on the cob -- Foods of the gods!



Choclatechef, I guess you know Louis Armstrong used to sign his letters "Red Beans and Ricely Yours"?    

Also, while I've got you, so to speak, I have a vague recollection that you were recently looking for African-American cooks for a project of yours ... am I right about this, or did I dream it?  At the time I wracked my brain to think of the name of a cook (not sure you could rightly call her a chef) and cookbook author who has _fab_ recipes and a cozy, appealing writing style.  The other day I was poring through a file and I found her:  Edna Lewis.  Do you know her?


----------



## Catseye (Dec 4, 2004)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> One week I was able to get some rice a roni on sale, 3 for $3.



Even better:  Follow directions, but only use half the packet.  Then use the other half with plain rice or pasta and ground beef.

I got the above from a folder in my OE marked "Cheapskate".  Here're some more:



Sourkraut Pierogi

2 cans of sauerkraut
1 box of lasagna noodles
1 or 2 cups brown sugar
Mashed potatoes (fresh, frozen, or instant to serve 6 to 8 people)
1 stick butter
1 pound provolone cheese, sliced

Put two cans of sauerkraut in a skillet with the stick of butter and a cup 
or two of brown sugar. Let cook about an hour. Cook lasagna noodles as directed on the box.  Make mashed potatoes.

Once you have all the ingredients ready, layer them in a lasagna pan.
Layer of sauerkraut, layer of noodles, layer of potatoes, layer of cheese.
Repeat.  Top with noodles and sauerkraut on top

Bake at 350 degrees - 35 minutes covered, 10 minutes uncovered .

Stir it up!


Crockpot Ham and Bean Soup

1 cup dried pinto beans, rinsed, drained, and picked over
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 pound smoked ham, chopped into bite size pieces
1 medium onion, chopped
1 bell pepper, chopped
1 bunch celery, washed and chopped
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 2/3 cups chicken broth
3 cups water
1 small can tomato paste
salt and pepper to taste 

Put beans in a bowl with enough water to cover them. Leave overnight. Drain off water. In a large skillet, heat the olive oil over medium heat. Add onion, bell pepper, celery and ham. Cook and stir for about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook another 2 minutes. Add chicken broth. Put all into crock pot. Add the drained beans, tomato paste, and the 3 cups water. Cover and cook on low 7 to 8 hours or on high 4 to 5 hours. Thirty minutes before serving, add salt, pepper. 


October Feast Casserole

3 med potatoes or enough pared and sliced potatoes to equal 2cups
1/4c chopped onion
1/4 c margarine
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp pepper
1/4 tsp crushed thyme
2 c. milk
1/2 lb Echrich smoked sausage, thinly sliced
1c. frozen peas, rinsed and drained
3T. dry bread crumbs
1T. melted butter

Cook the pared potatoes and set aside.
Cook onion in 1/4 c margerine till tender.
Blend in the flour and seasonings, then add milk gradually.  Stir mixture
constantly until smooth and slightly thickened. Spray a 2qt casserole dish
with Pam and layer half of sausage, half of potatoes, half of the peas, half
of the sauce. Repeat layers ending with the sauce.  Combine bread crumbs and the 1T. butter or margerine and sprinkle over sauce.  Bake at 350 degrees for 20-30min. or until crumbs are lightly browned.


DEPRESSION SOUP 

2 cans peas with juice 
1 medium onion, chopped 
4 potatoes, peeled and diced 
½ pound bacon, fried and crumbled 
Dumplings 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Dump all ingredients into large saucepan.  Cook on high just until it starts to boil, reduce heat and simmer just until potatoes are done, then add the dumplings.


Poor Man's Steak   

1)3 pounds ground beef
2)1 cup cracker crumbs
3)1 cup water
4)1 can cream of mushroom soup

Combine ground beef, cracker crumbs, water and season to taste. Form 
into serving size patties and brown in skillet. Remove browned beef 
and put in oven roaster. Spread soup on top and bake covered at 325 for one hour. Serves 8-10.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 4, 2004)

If you can find chicken cheaply (we can sometimes find old hen hindquarters for 39 cents a pound) do pot pies.  

Make the pie crusts, add some roasted chicken meat, carrots, potatoes...just Google for recipes.

From the bones and leavings, you have a stock for soup, perhaps a minestrone.

Hope this helps.


----------



## amber (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow, thank you all so much for your ideas!  That helps alot.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 4, 2004)

Catseye said:
			
		

> choclatechef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Know her, love her, and I have 3 of her cookbooks!  Love me some Edna Lewis!  

I would think she would be considered a chef because she has more than 50 years in the food industry, cooked for a prominent restaurant which had a large celebrity clientele for years before I even started cooking seriously!  And I am old.  This is before cooking became glamourous in the industry and chefs became high paid celebrities.

What I was doing was researching [just for the fun of it] Soul Food and African American chefs/cooks.  

I also have a modest soul food cookbook collection, and I am always looking for ones I do not have.


----------



## Lifter (Dec 4, 2004)

Amber, we are all here to help one another!


----------

